# Weed I.D. ? South Florida



## saeroner

This stuff is going nuts right now in S Flo. It's flowering everywhere. On the roads, parks and neighbors yards.

I have a few spots in my yard.Just put down Pre Em 2 weeks ago and about to do Some Bonus S for the 1st time in 9 months.

Does anyone have any info about this weed?


----------



## Redtwin

Florida Pusley?


----------



## Sfladodson

Looks like some day flower in there as well.


----------



## saeroner

Redtwin said:


> Florida Pusley?


Just looked it up. That's definitely it.


----------



## Redtwin

Celsius would be my recommendation if your temperatures are warmer but I believe it can also be controlled in SA using Atrazine. Hopefully one of the experienced members with SA can chime in. @ionicatoms @CenlaLowell


----------



## ionicatoms

Redtwin said:


> Celsius would be my recommendation if your temperatures are warmer but I believe it can also be controlled in SA using Atrazine. Hopefully one of the experienced members with SA can chime in. @ionicatoms @CenlaLowell


@saeroner

I would try Image Southern Lawn Weed Killer if you don't have Celsius on hand.


----------



## Gramen

That is Richardia grandiflora, an invasive species. Roots at the nodes. https://florida.plantatlas.usf.edu/Plant.aspx?id=79


----------

